# Table Mountain Angeles Nf - Wrightwood, Ca



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

This past weekend was our first time boondocking in the 5er. The wife and I have been looking for a local campground and found one in the mountain range south of us (Table Mountain - Angeles Nat'l Forest). At 7200 feet, it's much cooler than the desert floor and will be a nice getaway for when we don't feel like driving or want to camp at the last minute. It was also a good excuse to test out my new boondock setup (HERE).







We just stayed one night. Total draw was only 57 amp hours (Ah) for the trip. I really expected over 100 Ah thinking we'd pig out on inverter but only watched one movie the first evening, 30 minutes of OTA right before bed, and an hour long previously recorded TV show in the morning. Both shows were watched using my Bluray player (it has a USB port...I had a couple of shows on a USB stick). The movie drew 11 amps and the TV show drew 8. The movie draw includes parasitic loads and three 5W LED's (300 lumens each). The TV only includes parasitic loads. We spent most of the time outside. If that becomes normal behavior, we just might be able to do a week on battery power alone. The campground was very nice and quiet. Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If you do eventually look into solar power, I got my Blue Sky Energy charge controller, battery temp sensor & remote from Cascade Mountain Distributors - http://www.cmdsolar.com & two Kyocera 135 watt panels on Ebay. Worked well until I traded in that Outback and didn't want to tear everything out & leave a bunch of holes in the walls. Still have the solar panels just in case....


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

